# Experience with Pet Friendly Hotels?



## sparty (Feb 15, 2013)

Just curious to see what experience others have had staying in a Marriott Pet Friendly room? Good/bad/indifferent?

I was thinking about staying in a Pet Friendly room... but was wondering how much the pets have affected the overall condition of the rooms?  Funny smells and stains in the room? Clean? :ignore:


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 15, 2013)

We have stayed in a dozen or so. Overall no difference from the standards of a "non-pet" hotel of the same name/type. If it has a tendency to be a lower level brand then the room reflected that. The higher quality names were higher quality rooms as expected but of course usually at higher prices.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 15, 2013)

I have never experienced a pet friendly Marriott that did not charge a pet fee. Most of the ones I have been to lately charge a flat fee of $100 regardless of the number of nights. The fee is non-refundable.

Aren't most Marriott hotels pet friendly? I have never noticed anything negative about the policy as far as quality goes.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 15, 2013)

Seems to me that there is no substantial difference except the rooms are perhaps closer to exits so the four legged companions will have a shorter walk outside.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 15, 2013)

You may already have it but Marriott has a very convenient pet friendly list by location.

http://www.marriott.com/hotel-search/pet-friendly.hotels/


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 15, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I have never experienced a pet friendly Marriott that did not charge a pet fee. Most of the ones I have been to lately charge a flat fee of $100 regardless of the number of nights. The fee is non-refundable.



+1

So it only makes sense if you plan on visiting the same resort for a number of days.  If you are traveling with your pet and are making your way across several states this is cost prohibive. 

Then you will have look for a pet friendly resort that has no or lower fees. 

We used to stay at the renaissance in DFW that had no fee, so sometimes more upscale hotels do allow pets.  But in generaly the lower quality resorts do.  

La Quinta comes to mind, but it is a hotel by hotel basis. 

*wood used to everywhere, for a fee, but I have seem many hotels back off from that. 

Best to check the websites for pet friendly, but call the hotel directly to check for fees.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 15, 2013)

Ritz Carlton Palm Beach charges $175. I found their policy interesting. I love the Ritz and wouldn't expect to be charged any less.



> Pet friendly policy: It is our intent to provide you with a wonderful and enjoyable stay, but also a safe one. For the comfort and security of all guests, four-legged family members (dogs and cats only), and our Ladies and Gentlemen, select rooms are available for occupancy with a pet. There is also a $175.00 (per room) nonrefundable pet deposit fee, plus applicable taxes, that will be billed to your guest room.* A portion of the deposit fee will be donated to the Big Dog Ranch Rescue. Big Dog Ranch Rescue is a unique no-kill dog rescue situated on 28 acres in Wellington, Florida whose mission it is to provide shelter, care and affection to homeless and unwanted dogs of all breeds and to adopt them out to loving human companions*.
> 
> Each dog or cat must weigh 25 lbs. or under and there is a two pet limit, per room occupied. For the safety and comfort of your pet, Housekeeping will enter your room only if: (a) your pet is not present or in a portable kennel (b) you are present and your pet is leashed or crated. Please contact the hotel directly for any further questions or special arrangements and we look forward to welcoming our very special guests to
> The Ritz-Carlton, Palm Beach!



So maybe the pet fee is a tax deduction


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 16, 2013)

Phuket Beach Club seems to be pet friendly if you have a pet rat.  LOL.


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 16, 2013)

Wentworth by the Sea permits pets and has pet rooms on groun level with patios for fast exit.  No entra charge.  Love this place.

Generally, however, Marriott is still in the dark ages when it comes to pet friendly...only if you pay a fee.  Starwood/Westin and lots of upscale boutique hotels have Marriott beat big time...most without extra fees and the even provide beds and treats for the pooches.

Brian


----------



## 4Reliefnow (Feb 16, 2013)

*Can we develope a list of Pet Friendly Timeshares?*

I have been working on a list of pet friendly timeshare resorts.  Posted some exchange wanteds to try to get in.  I found that many resorts listed by II are not actually pet friendly.  I also found that the Four Seasons in Scottsdale and Aviara will both allow one small dog, but, I think do not say this in resort description.  I called the desk.  I went to tour Rancho Mannana north of Phoenix and they are now a Diamond Resort.  The weeks owners are not pet friendly, but, the residence club was allowing pets and it was gorgeous (A little remote, 1o miles north of Marriott Canyon Villas)  Lots of weeks available at Rancho Mannana if you search for them.

Be sure to call and verify first.

Here is my list:
	Interval Search				
Code	Timeshare w/ Pets Allowed	City	State	Gold Crown	Tug Rating 1/12
TPM	Resort at Marina Residence Club	Cape Coral	FL	Gold	 
JBS	Jupiter Beach Resort & Spa	Jupiter	FL	Silver	6.81
BON	Vacation Village at Bonaventure	Ft. Lauderdale	FL	Silver	8.06

SOV	Sonoma Valley Inn	Sonoma	CA	Silver	
FSA	Four Seasons - Aviara	N of San DiegoCA		Gold	9.7

SCT	Four Seasons - Troon	Scottsdale	AZ	Gold	9.59
GCN	Villas of Gold Canyon (SE of PHX)	Gold Canyon	AZ	Gold	7
TWD	Tanglewood Vacation Villas	Pottsboro	TX	Gold	7.67
	Lake Tanoma N of Dallas				
RCK	Bell Rock Inn	Sedona	AZ	Silver	
KOH	Kohl's Ranch   (N of PHX 1 hr)	Payson	AZ	Silver	7.5
	Rancho Manana	Cave Creek	AZ		
SUG	Grand Crowne Resorts	Branson 	MO	Gold	
BAY	Bay Club	Ocean City 	MD		5.56
RGY	Rangeley Lake Resort (NW ME)	Rangeley	ME	Gold	
GPC	Gold point Condo 	Breckenridge	CO		7.41
RCI*	Vacation Village Berkshires	Hancock	MA		

RCI*	Quarter House 	New Orleans			

	Westgate Painted Mountain	Mesa	AZ		

WSM	Westgate Smoky Mountain 		TN		7.47
WMY	Westgate Myrtle Beach		SC		
WTG	Westgate Town Center		FL		7.81
RYS	Westgate Lakes Resort		FL		
WTO	westgate Towers		FL		
WGV	Westgate Vacation Villas		FL		
WMB/NPR	Westgate/Newport		FL		
	Daily management resorts - see list				

	Vacation Village at Bonaventure		FL		
WPN/WLM	Willimsburg Plantation		VA		

	Pet Friendly Marriott Hotels				
MWF	Marriot Residence Inn at Muskoka Wharf - pet friendly				
CQR/CHX	Cranberry Private Residence Club				

	From Sell My timeshare now				
II	Erie Islands Resort & Marina	Port Clinton 	OH		near Toledo
II	Grand Seas Resort	Dayton Beach	FL		
	Silverleaf resorts				
	oak N Spruce	Western 	MA		
	Fox River	Western 	IL		
	Apple Mountain	Northern 	GA		

SVC-Shell Vacation Club No Pet Friendly Resorts				http://www.shellvacationsclub.com/index.jsp?$ctxid=_1331634827894	

INTERVAL INTERNATIONAL affiliates					
ID RESORT NAME State, Province or Country					
SUG Grand Crowne Resorts MO					
CGE Carriage Place at Surrey Vacation Resort MO					
SVA Surrey Vacation Resort MO					
STJ St. Johann im Pongau Austria					
ALR Alpenland Sporthotel Austria					
MAA Maria Alm Austria					
LSP Signum Las Palmas FL					
KOH ILX: Premier Vacation Club at Kohl's Ranch Lodge (Kennel provided) AZ					
RCK ILX: Premier Vacation Club at Bell Rock Inn (Has pet units with dog runs) AZ					
GCN Villas of Gold Canyon (Dogs are permitted to stay w/their owner in the rooms for a $75 weekly cleaning fee.) AZ					
CGM Cabins at Green Mountain (Call for availability to Festiva Resorts Reservations) MO


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 16, 2013)

TAS, Townhouses at St Augustine Beach and Tennis Resort is pet friendly but only if you are checking in on Saturday. It's an odd resort that has 3 separate HOA's. One HOA is all fixed week Saturday check-ins and pet friendly. The other two are all floating week Sunday check-ins. I own two pet friendly weeks. Sometimes PCC's mistakenly list floating weeks as having a pet friendly unit option in their ads. This is not true. They also sometimes list floating weeks as having a Saturday check-in ability. Also not true. At least it is easy to keep an exchange straight. If the check-in is Saturday you know it is a pet friendly unit.


----------



## GregGH (Feb 17, 2013)

pwrshift said:


> Wentworth by the Sea permits pets and has pet rooms on groun level with patios for fast exit.  No entra charge.  Love this place.
> 
> Generally, however, Marriott is still in the dark ages when it comes to pet friendly...only if you pay a fee.  Starwood/Westin and lots of upscale boutique hotels have Marriott beat big time...most without extra fees and the even provide beds and treats for the pooches.
> 
> Brian



I have a problem with many on pet policies ..where you ask if a weight limit ..and they are only for 25# dogs ... large dogs are often the gentle ones and little dogs are the barkers .... or at least my Golden says so .... many Four Seasons have too small a weight limit ...thank goodness FS Aviara is large dog friendly ...we should judge dogs by their behaviour NOT their weight.

I have to say ONLY GREAT things about Drury Hotels ...they have a new style called Plaza's ( North Phoenix - Indianapolis - Frankfort ( South Nashville ) - one of San Antionio's many ...just to name a few we have stayed at .... really nice ... and any room is a pet room 

  La Quinta has too great of a range in quality ...see Tripadvisor to ensure you are in a nice one.

Greg


----------



## JudyS (Feb 17, 2013)

Park Plaza (in Park City, UT) says they are now pet friendly. Their website says:

"NEW! Park City - Now a Pet Friendly Resort
Park Plaza is pleased to welcome our VIP's (Very Important Pets).  Dogs are welcome up to 25 pounds.  All our furry guests receive a welcome pet amenity and upon special request we can place a bed, food and water bowls in your room.  Currently we have designated a few of our one bedroom suites as pet friendly.  Please email hello@parkplazaresort.com to make your inquiriy and reservation."


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 17, 2013)

BocaBoy said:


> Phuket Beach Club seems to be pet friendly if you have a pet rat. LOL.


Funny. :hysterical:


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 17, 2013)

I also don't understand a 25 lb limit.  A dog is a dog.  It's discrimination.  

Brian


----------



## JudyS (Feb 18, 2013)

pwrshift said:


> I also don't understand a 25 lb limit.  A dog is a dog.  It's discrimination.
> 
> Brian


I'm sure it's a liability thing. It's hard for a dog under 25 pounds to kill a person (or even another medium-sized pet.) It's much easier for a larger dog. 

I understand the "punish the deed, not the breed" philosophy, but juries award damages when people or companies "should have known" that a dog might do something aggressive, not just when a dog had previously done something aggressive. (And even if a dog had previously been aggressive, how would a resort know about that?)


----------

